# php dateien mit php5 ausführen



## OnkelBeBu (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte ein framework evaluieren, welches php5 benötigt, mein webhoster bietet php 5 aber nur mit der datei endung php5 an. Das Framework nutzt allerdings nur php.

Gibts ne einfache möglichkeit das geregelt zu bekommen, oder muss ich alle dateien umbennen und jedes include etc auch anpassen?


----------



## The-Chaos6 (24. Mai 2007)

Ich hab zwar noch nicht php5 zu php ausprobiert aber so müste es gehen


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule index.php5$ index.php
```

Erstell einfach eine .htaccess erstellen und das einfügen

Ansonsten such mal nach apache mod_rewrite


----------



## OnkelBeBu (25. Mai 2007)

danke

ich habs  nu so gemacht:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(.*).php $1.php5
```

musste ich zwar alle datien für umbennen, aber das war einfach  besser als jede referenz zu ändern.

Nohcmals danke


----------



## Gumbo (25. Mai 2007)

Es ist auch möglich, dass Dateien mit der Endung „.php“ mit PHP 5 verarbeitet werden:
	
	
	



```
AddHandler x-httpd-php5 .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php5 .php
```
Es kann aber sein, dass dein Anbieter den Einsatz dieser Direktive verbietet.


----------

